# How the heck do you side load?



## Rykymus (Dec 3, 2011)

Just bought my first Fire, and can't figure out how to connect to PC and load a mobi file onto like I used to do with my old kindle?

Any clues?


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

I just plug mine into the usb, turn it on and shortly a pop up shows the files on Kindle.  Can then drag files from PC to the Kindle. The touch disconnect on Fire Screen and your done.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Is there a reason you want to do it that way? Because I find it tons easier to send mobi files wirelessly.

The Send to Kindle applet is easiest (http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200767340_s2kapp?nodeId=200767340#s2kapp) but you can also just attach the file to an email and send it to your 'send to' kindle email address.

You can find that via the Manage Your Kindle page. . . you just need to make sure you're sending it from an approved address. The address you have on file with Amazon for purchasing is automatically approved, but you can add others as well. You can check those under the 'personal documents settings' section.

The other reason I like this method is that Amazon then archives the item for me. . . . and the syncing all works. . . .so I don't need to worry about where I've saved the file if something happens to the Kindle it's on. I can very easily send it to a different device.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Some people are not always in wireless range and may need to do it by sideloading and if that is the case:

Did you make sure to wake the screen up after connecting the Fire to the computer?  With the eink Kindles you didn't have to have the Kindle turned on to transfer files but with the Fire it has to be turned on and you have to swipe the yellowish bar to wake the kindle up.  After you do that it will say "You can now transfer files from your computer to Kindle."  When you are done press the disconnect button at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Can the file conversion be done while using this app?

Gene


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kb7uen Gene said:


> Can the file conversion be done while using this app?
> 
> Gene


What file conversion do you mean? PDF files are not converted with the send to kindle app, but other compatible formats are.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------

